# Golden and Corgi puppies make friends



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I was shooting puppy pictures at a puppy event yesterday, and a Golden puppy named Hudson (~5 months old) made fast friends with a Corgi puppy of about the same age. They were ridiculously cute together, so I figured I'd share. There are more pictures at my blog post about the event.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice shots Brian, looked like a really fun day


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Adorable! Thor's best friend is a Corgy about his age who's convinced she is a Golden, would rather play with a Golden five times her size than with any smaller dog. She's the cutest thing,


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice pics! I've never been a big fan of corgis but lately they're growing on me...puppies with impossibly short stubby legs...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful photo!

I looked at the ones on your blog, they're all great. 
That must have been so much fun.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Beautiful photo!
> 
> I looked at the ones on your blog, they're all great.
> That must have been so much fun.


It was a blast! I was sitting or lying on the ground for a lot of these, and every once in a while the puppies would notice me and come over and pile on. It was hilarious and lots of fun.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like the event was a blast! Great photos as always


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Nothing like pictures of playing puppies !!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very cute photo! 

Here is Lush and her corgi friend Brees as a puppy


----------

